# Solved: Open Socket error and no Internet



## 1Channel (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried to get rid of some malware on my computer running XP and afterwards, I can't connect to the Internet. I can ping Google ok and the home network connects to the three computer I have, all of which can connect ok to the Internet except mine.

My Eudora cites an error "Error getting a network socket". Sam Spade pings Google ok but the IP Block check returns "Failed to Open Socket"

The malware was "Downloader" which I think I got rid of with SDFix. But there remains a file in Windows\System32 called MMCHOST.dll that SDFix could not delete. I wonder if it's part of Downloader and is the cause of the Internet connection problem?

I also disconnected XP's firewall but that had no effect. I run Norton AV and before SDFix it showed a notice that I had Downloader which it couldn't fix but after SDFix, that notice no longer comes up.

Any idea anyone?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Hit Windows + R and type CMD and press enter.

At the prompt type:

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

and

*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*


----------



## 1Channel (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Avisitor. That is good information to know. However, I complained to Cablevision that my signal was blocked but they said it wasn't. They said it was my Firewall. I said it wasn't beacuse nothing had changed. But I went ahead anyway and disabled NAV and guess what - everything worked! Then I enabled NAV, rebooted, and everything still worked!! Go figure.

Thank again for your attention and the good tip.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually, my second line is wrong. It's netsh int ip reset reset.log

Sorry.

Anyhow, you can mark your thread solved with the mark solved button at the top right of the thread.


----------

